# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  dell5530

## driver

γεια σας μηπως μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει,εχω τον dell 9 με ενσωματομενο το dell 5530 οταν ειμουν στην vodafone λειτουργουσε κανονικα τωρα στην wind οχι μηπως ειναι κλειδωμενο και αν ναι πως μπορω να το ξεκλειδωσω ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

